# Kenworth to Introduce First Medium Duty Pickup and Delivery Hybrid



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Below 30 mph, the vehicle uses a combination of diesel and electricity with the system automatically switching between the two modes of operation. 

More...


----------

